# How to Remove Bark from a Burl?



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all - I was fortunate enough to find several nice little maple burls (about 9 - 10" across) on a tree that was in the local tree dump lot. I sawed them off and am looking forward to turning them on my Jet lathe.

Question is, how do I remove the bark? It seems that most of the nice burl pieces I see for sale online are free of bark, down to just the wood itself revealing a beautiful texture. A friend suggested picking off the bark with a small flat-blade screwdriver and an awl, which I'm sure would work (he has done it successfully) but I'm wondering if there is another way to accomplish this?

As always, I look forward to your comments and suggestions!

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I use a pressure washer. Trying to pick it all apart often ends up damaging the surface; pressure washing doesn't usually get it all, you'll still end up picking but it will get most of it anyway. 2500 psi washer is much better than a small, weaker one; higher and you will blow wood off the surface.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

I use an old draw knife to get the bark off the logs I resaw in my bandsaw either that or my sharp hatchet.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Remove a 1" strip from it and let it dry; the bark should fall off.


----------



## MarcioWilges (Nov 6, 2014)

Any chance to just crudely whittle the bark away? I'm assuming you want to have more control with the wood that's left with the removal of the bark and it may just be me, but I find that getting right into it with a bit of a knife gives the best finish with that. Anything else, you can probably use the heavy machinery to fine-tune. Let us know how it turns out though! Excited to see how the burls turn out!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

A draw knife works well for removing bark.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I think this question needs to be in the Woodturners forum as most will know how to properly remove the bark and save all the nipples you are trying to preserve. A drawknife would do nothing but destroy the effect you are after.
Yuo defiitly don't want to use a hatchet. .... Jerry(in Tus\cson)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you thought about a soda blaster?
Bill


----------

